# euer Saisonauftakt



## Wave (10. Februar 2004)

hey....teilt doch mal mit, wann und wo eure (Renn-) Saison beginnt?

meine beginnt am 28.3 mit dem "Gartenteichrace" in Oelde


----------



## phiro (10. Februar 2004)

mein erstes Rennen 2004 wird der erste Lauf des MDC-CC in Goseck (Sachsen-Anhalt) sein

ist gleichzeitig auch mein erstes Lizenzrennen   

bin schon so gespannt, werd aber sicher noch net so gut sein, da ich erst am WE davor ausm TL zurück komme

gruß und guten Saisonstart für alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (10. Februar 2004)

meine Saison begann letzten Samstag in Hannover.

Bilder gibts auf www.customcruiser.de.

über 40 biker waren am start!!! Nicht schlecht für'nen Cruise im Winter.


----------



## HansH (10. Februar 2004)

Am 18. April Kellerwald ! Kann´s kaum erwarten !!


----------



## Wave (10. Februar 2004)

ich komm auch erst das WE davor von Malle


----------



## phiro (10. Februar 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm auch erst das WE davor von Malle



wann und wo bisten genau auf Malle

ich bin vom 29.02. bis 14.03. da unten, in Pt. Alcudia oder so ähnlich 

gruß


----------



## michael59 (10. Februar 2004)

ich starte wie jedes jahr zum kyffhäuser berlauf. die marathonrunde kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, phiro was machst du denn an dem we?????


micha


----------



## phiro (10. Februar 2004)

michael59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich starte wie jedes jahr zum kyffhäuser berlauf. die marathonrunde kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, phiro was machst du denn an dem we?????
> 
> 
> micha



an welchem WE is das denn, am 11.April?

wenn, dann binsch dabei, ist ja net so weit von Jena (und mein Kollega fährt bestimmt auch wieder)

gruß


----------



## SteffenScott (10. Februar 2004)

bei mir wirds wohl beim bike festival gardasee


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Februar 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir wirds wohl beim bike festival gardasee


2 Wochen später in Frammersbach. Man sieht sich dort SteffenScott.


----------



## mischuwi (10. Februar 2004)

21.02.2004 Iceman Winterberg   


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin (11. Februar 2004)

Ich sehe für mich als Vorbereitungsrennen den MA am 18.04.04 in Kellerwald. Leider kenne ich die Strecke noch nicht, muss mich also überraschen lassen.


----------



## michael59 (11. Februar 2004)

@ Phiro: Am 17. April ist der Start in Bad Frankenhausen!

die homepage ist auch im netz.

micha


----------



## Die Hilfee (11. Februar 2004)

"ICEMAN" in Winterberg 21./22.Feb. !!

Oh bitte, lass es schneien !


----------



## phiro (11. Februar 2004)

michael59 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Phiro: Am 17. April ist der Start in Bad Frankenhausen!
> 
> die homepage ist auch im netz.
> 
> micha



arghhh diese Trottel   

warum müssen die denn den Termin ne Woche nach hinten verlegen, am 10./11. wärs ideal gewesen, aber am 17. kann ich net, denn am 18. ist Bundesligaauftakt in Münsingen, dass ist verdammt wichtig 

tja, also leider net, hoffe man sieht sich mal woanders


----------



## Wave (11. Februar 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> wann und wo bisten genau auf Malle
> 
> ich bin vom 29.02. bis 14.03. da unten, in Pt. Alcudia oder so ähnlich
> 
> gruß



hey
ich bin vom 12.03. bis zum 21.03 da......kann dir nur unser Htoel nennen (Grupotel  Orient)...frag mich nich wo das ist


----------



## phiro (11. Februar 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> hey
> ich bin vom 12.03. bis zum 21.03 da......kann dir nur unser Htoel nennen (Grupotel  Orient)...frag mich nich wo das ist



naja ok   , ich kenn dafür unseren Hotelnamen net   

wenn du runterfliegst, bin ich ja schon fast wieder zu Hause   

gruß und viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (11. Februar 2004)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Wochen später in Frammersbach. Man sieht sich dort SteffenScott.




jup auf jedenfall


----------



## hellrazor (11. Februar 2004)

Mein Saisonauftakt wird am 17.04. der Kyffhäuser Bikemarathon oder am 18.04. der Kellerwald Bikemarathon sein. Vielleicht auch beide


----------



## Specializedbike (11. Februar 2004)

Hi....


....mein Saisonauftakt wird, wie bei Mecky das Rennen in Oelde sein.


@Mecky  bist du letztes Jahr in Oelde gefahren? Kannst vielleicht ein bißchen erzählen...also Organisation, Strecke u.s.w. ?


Grüße Steve


----------



## swyp (12. Februar 2004)

18.04 Kellerwald,  25.4 Forestman....usw.


----------



## boile (12. Februar 2004)

@mecky & specialized
habt ihr genauere infos zu dem rennen in oelde? homepage oder so?? dann bich ich evt auch mit dabei


----------



## Wave (12. Februar 2004)

aaaalso.......das rennen in oelde, was soll man  sagen

organisiert is es einfach super! die strecke: naja, tippe mal so auf 20 hm pro Runde

geht erst ein bischen technisch los so 20 m stück hoch un runter und dann färht man um son teich! technik is in der streck rein gar nichts drin und die renndauer war letztes Jahr bei uns auch nur 40 min......


----------



## Wave (12. Februar 2004)

achso.....weitere infos gibts hier


----------



## Garvin (12. Februar 2004)

Saisonstart: 7.3 Strassenrennen in Straelen

zum Rennen in Oelde: Für den Kurs wäre wohl ein Crossrad am besten geeignet  Die Runde hat kaum Höhenmeter, macht aber durch die vielen engen Kurven (u.a. geht es durch ein Schilf-Labyrinth) trotzdem einen riesen Spass. Ein kurzes Stück zum drücken über Asphalt ist auch dabei. Auf jeden Fall sehr zu empfehlen!!

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Matthes (12. Februar 2004)

Für mich beginnt die Saison mit der 5. Heide-MTBO in Bad Düben. 4 Stunden Orientierungsfahren im Zweierteam - genial.
http://people.freenet.de/mtbo/Ausschreibungen/Ausschreibung_Heidembo.htm


----------



## blackwatcher (13. Februar 2004)

Also ich starte am 18 April im Kellerwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (15. Februar 2004)

blackwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich starte am 18 April im Kellerwald.



würd ja auch gerne im Kellerwald fahren......nur irgendwelche superschlauen haben den BL auftakt genau auf das Datum gelegt


----------



## SteffenScott (15. Februar 2004)

hab mich glatt vertan mein saison anfang is schon mitte märz bei nen biker x race


----------



## racer89 (14. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> hey....teilt doch mal mit, wann und wo eure (Renn-) Saison beginnt?
> 
> meine beginnt am 28.3 mit dem "Gartenteichrace" in Oelde



super ich bin auch dabei    in oelde u17 wie is den genau die strecke


----------



## 1x1speed (22. März 2004)

.... der Saisonauftakt der Mountainbiker wurde von mir in einigen Motiven fotografisch für nachfolgende Generationen festgehalten.

Die ersten Bilder habe ich wie gewohnt bei Bike-Stuff in der Galerie schon online. Weitere folgen so nach und nach.

Bilder: MDC-CC Goseck 

Ciao 1x1speed


----------



## gemorje (22. März 2004)

hatte meinen saisonauftakt gestern in bad marienberg und bin zufrieden. gleich mal 50 (2. platz) abgestaubt   . bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden obwohl ich am start gleich mal stehen geblieben bin, weil die startpistole ladehemmungen hatte..... war mein erstes lizenzrennen und ich bin gleichzeitig in ne höhere altersklasse (U19/Junioren) gewechselt. außerdem  hab im dezember/januar einiges an mist (trainingstechnisch) produziert. meine form war zwischenzeitlich (pünktlich zur cross DM...  ) ziemlich mies. naja, egal.
wer von euch war denn noch dort?
ein paar leute aus dem forum konnte ich ausmachen:
jon384, mcgyver, türklinke.
noch jemand?


----------



## Wave (22. März 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> super ich bin auch dabei    in oelde u17 wie is den genau die strecke



und? muss ich mich warm anziehen?


----------



## phiro (22. März 2004)

@1x1speed

nette Pics, leider bin ich auf keinem drauf   

war aber ne schöne Veranstaltung, auch wenn das Wetter recht durchwachsen war
lief bei mir richtig gut, bin bei den Lizenz-Herren mitgefahren

@gemorje

Glückwunsch, war ja für uns beide am selben Tag das erste Lizenzrennen, nur aufs Stockerl zu fahren war bei mir etwas schwieriger   

gruß


----------



## racer89 (22. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> und? muss ich mich warm anziehen?


in der tat


----------



## gemorje (22. März 2004)

würde auch gerne nach oelde kommen. leider sinds bis dort hin von mir aus knapp 400km und mein rennen startet schon um 10:30. 
d.h. ich müsste spätestens 9:30 da sein....könnt euch ja ausrechnen wann wir da losfahren müssten.
evtl. besteht die möglichkeit bei nem onkel eines teamkollegen in krefeld zu übernachten. dann ist das schon eher machbar. 
naja, mal schauen.
vielleicht sieht man sich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (22. März 2004)

hi
also nochmal kennt jemand die strecke in oelde ?
is die schwer ?berge?u.s.w.


----------



## Wave (22. März 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> in der tat



gut!
(du fährst doch Lizenz, oder?)

aber erstmal muss ich sehen, wo ich bis Sonntag ein Rad auftreiben kann.....hab keins


----------



## Wave (22. März 2004)

achso....die Strecke, ja was soll man sagen

Berge....kein einziger
Technik....n paar enge kurven

ne 55/11 Übersetzung is das angebracht


----------



## steward (23. März 2004)

Goseck war echt fette bin Jugend/Junioren Hobby mitgefahren! Hab den    6ten Platz gemacht *freu*!!  Die Strecke hätte nur ein bisschen trockener sein können!! Aber alles in allen ne feine Sache!!!   

Mfg Steward  
www.dreck-sprung.de


----------



## racer89 (23. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> gut!
> (du fährst doch Lizenz, oder?)
> 
> aber erstmal muss ich sehen, wo ich bis Sonntag ein Rad auftreiben kann.....hab keins



jo ich fahre auch lizenz
such dir am besten ein altes klapprad aus    
dauert aber lange mit den fuji bikes is das nicht kacke  
wenn das bis schotten nicht da is lach ich euch aus   ich kenne nähmlich auch noch ander aus deinem team


----------



## Wave (23. März 2004)

wenn dann n schönes Trek OCLV 

jo....is n bissl blöd....naja machse nix!

lass mich raten: du kennst noch Thorsten und Danny!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (24. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> lass mich raten: du kennst noch Thorsten und Danny!



woher weißt du das denn?


----------



## Wave (25. März 2004)

ich weiss alles! 


weil du aus köln kommst und wahrscheinlich fürs TriTeam fährst und die auch dafür fahren


----------



## racer89 (25. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss alles!
> 
> 
> weil du aus köln kommst und wahrscheinlich fürs TriTeam fährst und die auch dafür fahren


hihi du weist doch nicht alles   
die fahren nicht mehr fürs tri team


----------



## Wave (25. März 2004)

ich weiss doch alles  

ich war mir nur nicht sicher, für was für ein Team sie jetzt fahren....deshalb hab ich mal sicherheitshalber "fürs TriTeam" geschrieben"


----------



## anal.ena (25. März 2004)

hi,
kommt doch ins Saarland, dort könnt ihr an einer Rennserie teilnehmen. 
25.04.04 in Niederlinxweiler
28.08.04 in Freisen
und am 12.9.04 in Niederlinxweiler (Finallauf) 
Die Orte befinden sich im Kreis St. Wendel... dürfte wohl jedem biker ein begriff sein...

Bis dahin noch fleißig trainieren    
Weiter Informationen gibts unter:
www.mtb-cup-saar.de 
www.race-im-park.de 
www.gruene-hoelle-freisen.de


----------



## racer89 (26. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss doch alles
> 
> ich war mir nur nicht sicher


das wiederspricht sich aber du weist doch nicht alles   die sind jetzt bei staubwolke refrad
Ps.:ich weis aber alles


----------



## Wave (26. März 2004)

mir doch sch**ß egal


----------



## racer89 (26. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> mir doch scheiß egal


nanana das sagt man aber nicht


----------



## Wave (28. März 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> in der tat



ouh ouh.....da ist aber noch einiges Training nötig....wievielter warste?


----------



## racer89 (28. März 2004)

ich weis mar irgendwie ******* wie ich gefahren bin  
win ja viel kleiner als du und 1.5 jahre jünger als du  
hatte die ersstem 2 runden totale magenkrampfe  hab einmal fast  :kotz: 
du werst 4 .kamen dachher auch noch ein paar von fuji die hatten aber schon die räder. wart ab in schotten   da is ja auch die strecke geiler längere anstiege und so das liegt mir besser nicht so wie die kurzen.und ich bin dafor in der schweiz trainieren

Ps. wenn ich mal groß bin wirst du schon sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (28. März 2004)

war auch eher als scherz gemeint!

aber mach du mal....ich hatte übrings auch über die gesamte Distanz son Kotzgefühl

wir werden dann ja in schotten sehen   mags übrings auch schön hart (nicht das falsche denken) und das is die Schottener Strecke nun wirklich nicht! außerdem bin ich vor schotten auch noch n Woche im TL ......also TOP fit

krieg jetzt aber auch innerhalb der nächsten Tage ein Rad


----------



## racer89 (28. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> war auch eher als scherz gemeint!
> 
> aber mach du mal....ich hatte übrings auch über die gesamte son Kotzgefühl


kann ja sein aber wie ich gefahren bin war halt eben bescheiden  
das kotsgefühl lag bestimmt am früh aufstehen musste um 4.37 aufstehe das heist alte zeit 3.37 das is voll zum  :kotz:


----------

